# Installing Meyers plow on a YJ Wrangler



## jeep2001 (Oct 18, 2012)

I just recieved my meyer plow today and was wondering if any on would have any suggestings on the installed. Pictures would be great like for the wiring from the battery and plow lights. I am not sure how to splice in for the plow lights?
Thanks
Jeep2001


----------

